# Critique rogue



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just for fun.  I think she's beautiful. Growing up into a beautiful little lady. She will be 7 months on the 26th. She is 20-21 inches and 36-38 pounds. 
These are not stacked pics. Just snapped whatever I could. She never stands still. 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You did a pretty nice job of stacking her in the last photo, but the photos need to be taken at her level and from the side (center yourself just behind her shoulder). Hard to critique when the photos are taken from above or from the front.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah ok ill try again, thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

She is beautiful! You are very lucky


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she sure looks alot different from when you got her!! I think she's a beauty


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a pretty girl, i like the 3rd picture


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's like an elf-dog. Pixie  A happy girl for sure!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you all! Haven't had a chance to get better ones today. 

Yes she is very petite. Thin bones and feminine but holy **** is she a spit fire. Fast, agile and a feisty little bitch. In the proper term and improper.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

She's beautiful!  I love the description of her personality as well! I have found across the board that the 'pixies' are very feisty!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! I, myself, am very small. And pretty feisty lol it's only fitting for my dog to be the same. 
I totally forgot to get a better stack. Need to do that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful! Looks like my girl!


----------



## luluburkmier (Nov 9, 2021)

I have the photo negative of your girl, my tiny terror!
Meet sparrow , 7 months and 40 pounds, 21 inches tall.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The OP pup is now 10 years old .....


----------

